
Ask HN: Experiences with Instagram? - mratiebatie
Hi lads &amp; ladies,<p>I was wondering how many use Instagram for startup branding or personal branding. How is the engagement and what are the struggles.<p>Curious to see your responses.
======
karinakarina
Yeah, I've used it for companies in the past (a major utility, plastic
surgeons, and healthcare businesses).

Main struggle was getting valuable engagement and visual assets. I suggest
getting a library of content and clear strategy before you begin.

~~~
mratiebatie
did it brought some good traffic on your company’s website?

~~~
karinakarina
For some, yes. It helps to have a budget for paid ads on IG though.

